# Has anybody here used the technique taught by Joe Dante/Len Elliot



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I download the preview first couple of chapters back in August when I was in Hawaii. That one move helped me keep most of my drives on the fairway... 

Since then I forgot about that key move and my game went south.

Then I bought the full book about a month ago and it has changed my outlook on the golf swing completely. Just recently did I 'get it' and use the technique 90% of the time and when I get it right I hit the ball straighter and further.

I've gotten such accuracy and all though reading all the 'testimonials' felt too on the nose. I didn't believe em... until now when I'm ready to write one myself! LOL

If you're struggling I recommend the read. It changed my game completely!


----------

